# You know you're a crazy soap person when...



## DeeAnna

...you wash two and three times in the shower, each time with a different soap, and you're not an obsessive washer-upper type of person normally!

(My thanks to MsMolly for suggesting this topic and brightening my day!)


----------



## AustinStraight

...you dream of soap.  When you literally have a dream about soap.


----------



## Tienne

When you use the word "soap" at least 50 times a day... every day.


----------



## DeeAnna

...your DH is so well trained, he stays quietly in his den until you call "all clear on the soaping front!" and then he comes to ooh and ah.


----------



## Ellacho

...your daughter says, "you only make cupcake soaps but never real cupcakes."


----------



## AnnaMarie

....you're conducting soapy experiments late at night when you should be in bed!


----------



## MzMolly65

When you wait 24 hours to shower so that you're good and dirty before testing that new soap!   

... and DeeAnna .. I do the same thing.  I never used to use soap at all, my skin is so sensitive and dry.  Now I use 3 different soaps in the same bath/shower!


----------



## neeners

when you buy safety glasses for the bf b/c he hovers too much and apparently can't be trained to stay out of the kitchen when soap is being made.....

I, too, have 3 different soaps in the bathroom right now...... the bf usually sticks to using just one, but I go with all three in one shower.....

 I like this thread!


----------



## doriettefarm

when you have at least 6 different test bars in the shower at one time  roblem:


----------



## neeners

when you're constantly looking at pictures of soap online or reading soap ingredients in the store....


----------



## DeeAnna

...when you cruise the baking aisle in the grocery store and check whether there's another new soaping oil to add to the stash...


----------



## OliveOil2

It's good to know that I'm not the only crazy soap person that takes more than one bar in the shower at the same time. My sister lives near this great european import store, and they have a whole isle devoted to oils from all over the world, she can't believe that I am happy to just look in that one isle, and  _could easily spend 30 minutes looking at oil._


----------



## Lin

I've technically got 6 different recipes in the bathroom right now lol. 2 are just being used as hand soaps though while the other 4 in the shower. But I had 2 and just recently added 2 more to try out before the other 2 bars were used up... 

oh no, excuses excuses... I'm doomed.


----------



## btz

You're thinking about the next soap recipe even before your current soap reaches trace.


----------



## jules92207

I am feeling much better about my plethora of assorted soaps in the bathroom, kitchen, laundry room...

You go into Home Goods now just to see what oils they have in and browse the isles for anything that could be used as a mold.


----------



## AnnaMarie

....when you've joined a soap forum :crazy:


----------



## Susie

When you evaluate "every freaking object in the store" as either an ingredient or a mold for soap.  Especially if you get "that look" that cues in your family/friends.

*EDIT*  And you are reading and posting on a soaping forum at 1:30am.


----------



## Khanjari

AnnaMarie said:


> ....when you've joined a soap forum :crazy:



And you talk about how great someone has made a soap and take that inspiration and can't wait to make it yourself!


----------



## Moot

OH wow.  Reading this, I'm not alone!  I feel I could of wrote each post.


----------



## Moot

How about when you wash one leg with soap a....the other leg with soap b...left arm with soap c and the right arm with soap d.  ???  LOL  Testing recipes.


----------



## MzMolly65

^^^ hahahahah THIS .. good one Moot, I was just about to do that!!!!!!!!!

... when you browse soap images on the internet saying, "I want to make that" .. "oo, I want to make THAT" ... "oooooooo, I really want to make THAT!!!" .. "ooo .. ooo .. gotta make that!"


----------



## AnnaMarie

Moot said:


> How about when you wash one leg with soap a....the other leg with soap b...left arm with soap c and the right arm with soap d.  ???  LOL  Testing recipes.



I think your answer takes the prize here :clap::clap:


----------



## Lin

Moot said:


> How about when you wash one leg with soap a....the other leg with soap b...left arm with soap c and the right arm with soap d.  ???  LOL  Testing recipes.


Hey now! I actually did that at my last shower. Only 2 recipes though, I did the left half with my basil soap and the right half with my avocado soap. No joke, I was telling my bf about it when I got out of the shower.


----------



## Obsidian

When all your family members are trained to watch thrift stores for crock pots and possible molds.


----------



## Jeanea

When your dh can tell you how to make soap and never has taken the interest because you've been up all night watching soaping videos on YouTube, then end the day finding crock pots at thrift store for half off. No seriously my husband was quoting essential soaps....lol


----------



## Jeanea

Oh btw, my husband had to drag me out of goodwill...I was scanning for molds...lol...oh and a food processor to shred soaps.


----------



## kikajess

....you ran out of olive oil preparing dinner, but there's no way you're dipping into your soaping olive oil even though you have more than a gallon in your soap closet!


----------



## Belinda02

Have 2 soaps in the shower but want 6.


----------



## Sagebrush

Went on vacation and used shopping as an excuse to "spy" on soap shops and soap booths at farmer's markets


----------



## Seawolfe

When you heap guests and friends with soaps because you need the room to store more soap...


----------



## Lin

You would not believe the amount of soaps I've heaped on my roommates LOL. Luckily they use handmade soap frequently anyway, one in particular so I've given her at least one bar of every soap I've made so far. She usually buys (or her husband buys for her) homemade soap from the farmers market (he sells produce and baked items). I think she's all set for the next few years and won't need to buy any new soap...


----------



## jules92207

You internally debate as you drink beer if you have had enough just to save the rest for a soap.


----------



## DeeAnna

You secretly boil down a whole 12 pack of (cheap) beer and freeze it in an unmarked container for soaping to keep your husband from complaining he didn't get any to drink.


----------



## Tienne

When this makes sense to you and it's all you need to know;

15% CO, 85% OO, 5% SF, 20g FO ppo, CPOP.


----------



## grayceworks

Tienne said:


> When this makes sense to you and it's all you need to know;
> 
> 15% CO, 85% OO, 5% SF, 20g FO ppo, CPOP.



That has got to be the shortest written recipe I've seen yet lol

...When hubby stops at the store and tells you to stay in the car because he only needs ONE THING that costs 3.00 and if you go in it will take an hour and cost fifty times that.


----------



## neeners

when you happened to look up at the spice section, see annatto seeds for the first time ever, and hold back a squeal (that JUST happened to me today).  now....planning something for annatto seeds!


----------



## jules92207

When you are at Smart & Final and start seriously considering the 50 lb box of palm shortening for only $39.

Keep in mind I am still a new soaper so this seems illogical till I get quite a bit more experience. Had to call hubby to talk me out of it...


----------



## hmlove1218

When you're eating at the Mexican restaurant and almost make the comment that the cheese dip is at trace..


----------



## Happysoap

... when 4 a.m. is a perfectly reasonable soaping hour


----------



## Dennis

Happysoap said:


> ... when 4 a.m. is a perfectly reasonable soaping hour



I am in complete agreement.


----------



## neeners

when your bf has someone over, you start cutting your soap.  they walk over to admire, reach for a freshly cut soap and you almost take their hand off for trying to touch it, yelling "PLEASE DON'T TOUCH!  it's fresh and sticky".  yes...that happened yesterday morning.....


----------



## shunt2011

When your husband has co-workers stop by and you give them soap.  Or you have carpet installed and give them soap too.  I've even given the cable guy soap.


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, gosh, folks -- thanks so much for adding to this thread. I'm having a lot of fun reading your thoughts!


----------



## FlybyStardancer




----------



## jules92207

Dennis said:


> I am in complete agreement.


  I third that.


----------



## ilovesoap2

when you  pick up any and everything at the thrift store that looks like it could be used for soaping.


----------



## FlybyStardancer

Trying again, since SMF didn't like my post earlier...

This thread makes me think of this video every time I see it:

http://youtu.be/D-3YegL3hn0


----------



## Dennis

When you watch the you tube video just posted, race outside and rummage through the trash to retrieve yesterday's large pizza box.  Yes, I did.


----------



## btz

When you watched Criminal Mind and they mentioned lye, you crackled internally because you know what it's for and how dangerous it is before they explained it to the non-informed . 

And oh, you hoped the case was somewhat soap-related and was quite dissapointed when it was not.


----------



## hmlove1218

btz said:


> When you watched Criminal Mind and they mentioned lye, you crackled internally because you know what it's for and how dangerous it is before they explained it to the non-informed .
> 
> And oh, you hoped the case was somewhat soap-related and was quite dissapointed when it was not.



I love criminal minds!


----------



## Sagebrush

My friends posted pictures of themselves at a concert with a band called Bastille and ALL I can think of is soap!


----------



## Miha Engblom

When DH gets salty liquorice soap instead of salty liquorice candy for birthday....


----------



## Happysoap

When you... In this order... :

Wander off in your thoughts
Make final decision on the tweaking of recipe that has been bugging you
Absentmindedly scribble it in the corner 
Realise Sunday mass is over
Look at your Bible in horror
Hope you don't burst into flames 
Wonder if soap is flammable 
...
Anyone willing to sponsor a soapers anonymous candidate?


----------



## Lin

Important question.  Now, was this Bible yours or did it belong to the church?


----------



## jules92207

Lin said:


> Important question.  Now, was this Bible yours or did it belong to the church?



Excellent question...???


----------



## Happysoap

Church  i panicked and almost took it with me. But I figured I cant damage church's property, steel it and then set soap on fire all in the same week. It was an odd train of thought. I realised I have a problem and remembered this thread  Now there is a Bible at the church with 5Ca, 10SB, 40PO, 10 RBO, 10SO, 25L written in the corner. LoL
In my defence, part of my duties at work is to read and comment on other people's reports, I have a system where I write my comments in text boxes in the margins. I guess the habit transferred over.
Btw, I will not be testing if the soap is flammable. Anyway, I expect it is not.


----------



## jules92207

I am so grateful for this thread...


----------



## Susie

You could always go to the church office and offer to pay for a new Bible. They would probably appreciate the honesty.



jules92207 said:


> I am so grateful for this thread...



I agree. Makes me feel much less alone in the insanity.

You know you are a crazy soap person when...you glance at a paper towel ad and think, "oh, partial gel!"


----------



## Sagebrush

You know you're a crazy soap person when...a customer at your full-time job brings this dessert in and all you can think is "how could I make a soap with that design and those colors?" and "is it possible for someone (not myself) to entirely recreate the dessert out of soap?"


----------



## Miha Engblom

you are a crazy soap person when you work up so long the lather on your hands that you need to close the tap with the elbow because you feel bad for so much water running...(at least if you have own well)


----------



## CaraBou

...When you recover from a stressful and tiring day at work by creating a batch of soap!


----------



## Alprinceton

CaraBou said:


> ...When you recover from a stressful and tiring day at work by creating a batch of soap!



That's what I do!
I need to do something creative. Something that smells good and lasts for a while

(not like preparing dinner...)


----------



## Miha Engblom

you are a crazy soap person when you put food in the oven and then leave it on 50 C (120F)


----------



## Tienne

I was just on the "What soapy thing have you done today" thread talking about getting in the mood for soaping and I know this is going to sound crazy, but I have this silly habit of changing song lyrics to make the songs sound soapy instead and after commenting on the other thread, this silly tune is now running in my head, based on the original called "I'm in the mood for dancin'" by the Nolans.

Here are the new soapy lyrics currently messing with my mind:

I'm in the mood for soapin', I'm not jokin' 
 Ooh I'm givin' it all tonight 
 I'm in the mood for soapin' 
 I feel like soapin' 
 Ooh I've gotta just swirl it right

 Soapin', I'm in the mood, babe 
 So let the SB play 
 Ooh I'm soapin', I'm in the groove, babe 
 So get on up and let your SB play

I literally could put out a double CD with Corny Soapy Cover songs. Man oh man, I need help!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK8ZZIJLKms[/ame]


----------



## Alprinceton

...you are using empty FO bottles as flower vases


----------



## Sagebrush

Tienne said:


> I was just on the "What soapy thing have you done today" thread talking about getting in the mood for soaping and I know this is going to sound crazy, but I have this silly habit of changing song lyrics to make the songs sound soapy instead and after commenting on the other thread, this silly tune is now running in my head, based on the original called "I'm in the mood for dancin'" by the Nolans.




Tienne, that's just awesome!  I don't change songs to have soapy lyrics, but I change songs to have other ridiculous lyrics...it's just fun


----------



## dixiedragon

As I posted elsewhere - when your family members have to justify their choice to purchase a 4-pack of Dial - and their explanation doesn't satisfy you.

There is a four-pack of dial in my parents' bathroom closet. Its existance offends me.


----------



## jules92207

dixiedragon said:


> As I posted elsewhere - when your family members have to justify their choice to purchase a 4-pack of Dial - and their explanation doesn't satisfy you.
> 
> There is a four-pack of dial in my parents' bathroom closet. Its existance offends me.



HA! I just had a similar discussion with my MIL who mentioned Costco has Dove on sale and she needed to pick some up and I pointed to the towering pile of soap on her counter from me - really, you need soap?!


----------



## neeners

oh ya!  I age my bf's parents soap for Christmas, his dad was "too scared" to use the soap.  it is offensive, since he uses Irish Spring.  smh


----------



## dixiedragon

neeners said:


> oh ya! I age my bf's parents soap for Christmas, his dad was "too scared" to use the soap. it is offensive, since he uses Irish Spring. smh



My brother won't use my soap, b/c he only uses body wash.



jules92207 said:


> HA! I just had a similar discussion with my MIL who mentioned Costco has Dove on sale and she needed to pick some up and I pointed to the towering pile of soap on her counter from me - really, you need soap?!



Is she saving it? I have a dear friend that I like to visit and I always bring lots of soap for him and his family, and his Gma always has a bar of my soap in every drawer in her house - and a bar of Ivory by the sink. Because she's "saving" my soap.


----------



## jules92207

dixiedragon said:


> Is she saving it? I have a dear friend that I like to visit and I always bring lots of soap for him and his family, and his Gma always has a bar of my soap in every drawer in her house - and a bar of Ivory by the sink. Because she's "saving" my soap.



She does have a bar in the bathroom and I put one in the kitchen recently but I imagine that is EXACTLY what she is doing - saving them.


----------



## neeners

dixiedragon said:


> My brother won't use my soap, b/c he only uses body wash.



well, that's kind of a good excuse.  I asked why he didn't want to try, and he said the eucalyptus soap made him afraid of koalas jumping out an attacking him.  we live in the Caribbean.....there are no koalas here.....  :crazy:


----------



## dixiedragon

neeners said:


> well, that's kind of a good excuse. I asked why he didn't want to try, and he said the eucalyptus soap made him afraid of koalas jumping out an attacking him. we live in the Caribbean.....there are no koalas here..... :crazy:


 
LOL. At least his excuse was creative!


----------



## Belinda02

Grandma's save all sorts of things but everyone else do not deserve your hard work.  There are tons of people who would love to be your testers. Family or friends who would rather buy dial are the losers. Don't waste your time. If you were closer I'd love to be your tester.


----------



## Farm2Shower

Well, count me in as crazy. I shower 3 times a day. Once to wake up, again after work. I work outside. In the evening after going to the YMCA. Thing is, even though I make my own soap, I'm constantly buying other crafters soap and enjoying it. Never had a bad soap!


----------



## jules92207

You use the entire batch of celery salt you just made and use in everything you cook cause you want your salt bar to have as close to 100% of salt as you can get and celery flakes might look cool in an ocean scented soap bar anyway.

Now I need to make more celery salt.


----------



## cpSoaperx3

When you can't make dinner for the family because you're too busy making soap.


----------



## jules92207

cpSoaperx3 said:


> When you can't make dinner for the family because you're too busy making soap.



This a nightly debate for me! Dinner... soap... dinner... soap...


----------



## AnnaO

When your OH, after taking a shower, walks into the bedroom and straight away says to you 'I used the new shampoo bar on my hair, the facial bar on my face, and that beer soap on the rest of me', because he knows you are going to ASK...!


----------



## houseofwool

When you spend a ridiculous amount of time in a guitar repair shop trying to explain to a man what you're trying to build with a tuner key and a guitar string.

(A loaf splitter). It worked beautifully, except for some minor operator error.


----------



## Seawolfe

When you hoard salt soap scraps for travel.

When you've learned to modify paper cups or oceanographic equipment to hold and store said soap scraps while traveling. 

When there is a string of plumbers, chiropractors, Coast Guard officers and Russian sailors in possession of your soaps (I need the space)

When you get all peeved off when you discover that the 30 oz jar of coconut oil that you got on sale in fact has only 28.2 oz of oil in it. 

When you have deep and meaningful video conferences on Skype with your friend in China, about soap...


----------



## AnnaO

When you stick blend stewed fruit to make puree.... and then realise you're checking for trace...
(Yes I did this today :crazy


----------



## jules92207

When you are at a party and your SO suddenly says, "That might be good to put in soap." 

I have created a monster.


----------



## Susie

Seawolfe said:


> When you hoard salt soap scraps for travel.
> 
> *When you've learned to modify paper cups or oceanographic equipment to hold and store said soap scraps while traveling.*
> 
> When there is a string of plumbers, chiropractors, Coast Guard officers and Russian sailors in possession of your soaps (I need the space)
> 
> When you get all peeved off when you discover that the 30 oz jar of coconut oil that you got on sale in fact has only 28.2 oz of oil in it.
> 
> When you have deep and meaningful video conferences on Skype with your friend in China, about soap...



Dollar Tree has these lovely 4.5 oz latching plastic boxes with actual _*gaskets*_ that are _*perfect*_ for travelling with soap.  
(Everything is viewed as an additive to, a mold for, or a receptacle for soap.)


----------



## neeners

When you practice swirling while stirring spaghetti sauce...


----------



## Miha Engblom

when you plan to buy a bathtub because you want to test your bathfizzies .......


----------



## navigator9

You know you're a crazy soap person when you have a file on your computer labeled "Soap ****", and you're worried the computer guy you hired to clean up the computer will see it and think you're some kind of pervert, but decide to leave it there because there's no way you're going to delete any of those beautiful soap pics. Yep, that's me, senior citizen soap pervert and proud of it!!!

Oh no, I see the word got starred out and now you're probably imagining all kinds of weird things that it could be. LOL Maybe I can get it through this way.....it starts with a "p" has an "or" in the middle and ends with an "n". For those of you new to the soapmaiking world, many soapmakers enjoy looking at pictures of beautiful soaps, also known as "soap" and then the "p" word.


----------



## haksaktiawan

when you visit soap making forum every time you go online

actually, it's me


----------



## neeners

when you're pouring soap in the mold, and somehow get a bit of batter on your arm.  your choices are (1) to pause on the pour, take off your gloves, and clean yourself up; or (2) keep going - you chose 2 every time.  what's a little chemical burn??  skin grows back, but soap can only be poured once!


----------



## Be Love

...When you told yourself that you would do housework today and NOT make soap, and NOT go on soap forum or youtube or soap calc, because you made soap all last week but here you are, reading every post on this thread and laughing out loud because you can relate to EVERY one! 

...when you are eating a fruit or veggie and start thinking up soap recipes to incorporate it into...

...when you "cut off" a friend (ie won't give them anymore soap) because they said it's too pretty to use, so it just sits there, while they wash with commercial soap! They can have more when they use it and report back!

...when you 'visit' your soaps that are curing...


----------



## ocean_soul

AustinStraight said:


> ...you dream of soap.  When you literally have a dream about soap.



haha, yes!  I totally dream of making soap.  The other day I had a dream my husband was stirring soap batter around in the kitchen sink.  I saw that and was like "what are you doing?! it's going to take forever stirring it with a spoon, you need a stick blender....and how the heck were you going to be getting that soap into a mold?!?"  D:


----------



## Sagebrush

When you're reading an article about how to get perfectly peelable hard boiled eggs and the egg yolks keep reminding you of partial gel


----------



## Saponista

Oooh I need that article, mine always have clumps of egg white stuck to the shell, drives me mad.


----------



## Ruthie

SageontheMountain said:


> When you're reading an article about how to get perfectly peelable hard boiled eggs and the egg yolks keep reminding you of partial gel
> View attachment 7845



But that IS partial gel!  I can see it!!


----------



## Susie

Saponista said:


> Oooh I need that article, mine always have clumps of egg white stuck to the shell, drives me mad.



Put about a heaping tablespoon of table salt in the water if cooking in a 1-1 1/2 qt pot.  Then peel while they are warm.


----------



## Sagebrush

Here's the link to the article, guys  : http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/the-food-lab-science-of-how-to-cook-perfect-boiled-eggs.html



Ruthie said:


> But that IS partial gel!  I can see it!!




I know! Right?!


----------



## Miha Engblom

When your 6 years old knows how to get a castille to lather....


----------



## AustinStraight

When most people think of "bastille" as:






But you think of:


----------



## jules92207

At your Weight Watchers meeting when they talk about using frozen coffee cubes to make a smoothie and all you can think about is making a soap instead. I'm not going through all that brewing and freezing to waste those little frozen gems in a smoothie!!


----------



## Sagebrush

AustinStraight said:


> When most people think of "bastille" as:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you think of:




I posted something about Bastille the band awhile ago on this thread  Every time sometimes mentions them, I think of soap!!!


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

...when you 'visit' your soaps that are curing...



I am so guilty of this one!  My youngest has started calling them my little chicks, because I'm such a mother hen lol. 

A dreaming about soap...yeah, guilty of that one, too.  




Seeing someone, and instantly thinking of a soap you make that could help them with their splotchy or dry skin...


Beeswax & Bubbles
www.beeswaxbubbles.com


----------



## Nevada

Seawolfe said:


> When you get all peeved off when you discover that the 30 oz jar of coconut oil that you got on sale in fact has only 28.2 oz of oil in it.
> ...



That would be Luann right? Still a good amount to use in a batch, easy to use container to melt in.


----------



## neeners

SoapyQueenBee said:


> ...when you 'visit' your soaps that are curing...


 
 I totally visit my soaps while they're curing!  I also get others to visit too if they're so inclined....LOL


----------



## grayceworks

When you collect the plastic water pitchers  at the hospital. They're great for mixing ļye.


----------



## LunaSkye

FlybyStardancer said:


> Trying again, since SMF didn't like my post earlier...
> 
> This thread makes me think of this video every time I see it:
> 
> http://youtu.be/D-3YegL3hn0


I appreciated that video.

...when you experience withdrawl symptoms because you let a week go by without making soap (that's probably just me). How did soaping go from hobby to habit is beyond me.


----------



## Serenity

When you sit down to your potato & leek soup for dinner and think, "Oh, my soup's reached trace" as you dribble some of the thick soup across the surface.


----------



## jules92207

I did that with pudding this weekend.


----------



## grayceworks

When your hubby has to call you at the hospital at tell you that you need to A) stop  ordering WSP when you're there, because he has no idea where to put it, so it's piled up in  the kitchen until you get home to look, and B )really really stop ordering when there are heavy-duty pain meds in your system .


----------



## neeners

you're packing to move countries and you have a hard time deciding what soaps come with you and which ones stay (the ones staying will be in storage until I come back later in the year).  picking favourites sometimes feel like picking which child you like best...... LOL


----------



## jules92207

When you take your kids for a walk around the neighborhood and point out a gorgeous lavender plant to your 5 yr old and she replies, "maybe they make soap too!" and your 18 month old chimes in, "soap!".


----------



## hmlove1218

jules92207 said:


> When you take your kids for a walk around the neighborhood and point out a gorgeous lavender plant to your 5 yr old and she replies, "maybe they make soap too!" and your 18 month old chimes in, "soap!".



Ha! Sounds about like my kids. My 3 year old is always talkin about my soaps and that they smell good. My 1 year old is too busy trying to sneak away so she can play in my supplies or chew on a bar.. Her favorite is my coffee soap..lol


----------



## Skatergirl46

SoapyQueenBee said:


> ...when you 'visit' your soaps that are curing...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so guilty of this one!  My youngest has started calling them my little chicks, because I'm such a mother hen lol.
> 
> A dreaming about soap...yeah, guilty of that one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing someone, and instantly thinking of a soap you make that could help them with their splotchy or dry skin...
> 
> 
> Beeswax & Bubbles
> www.beeswaxbubbles.com



Haha, I do this. The really funny thing to me is that both of my sons do it too. They always have to pick up the bars and smell them. Then they usually claim a bar.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

Gotta love our little soap-mongers.  
My youngest is leaving his current school, and adores the office staff, so as his parting appreciation gift, he snitched some pretty soaps I had just wrapped and gave them to the ladies. 


Another one..  Looking forward more to new posts from fellow soapers than you do opening gifts at holidays.  (I found myself answering 'my soap forum or soap supplies!' repeatedly, when asked what I wanted this past Christmas and birthday lol)


----------



## CraftyRedhead

When you have to bribe your husband into testing soap by cooking him brownies! 

Backstory.. DH hates bar soap. Don't know why, I don't think he even knows. He uses dial body wash. As a previous poster stated: "It's existence offends me" is truly accurate. I asked him, oh I don't know, seventy times to try my first batch of soap before I realized I needed to cater to his sweet tooth. I thought about withholding other things..  but then I'd suffer, too! Lol

On a side note, the brownies work, every time. I think he now associates chocolate brownies with soap.. but I'm okay with that!


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

I wish I could bribe mine with sweets! Lol
He thinks my soaps are great, but won't even try it for me.  He's a kermudgeon!  (I'm sure that's misspelled)


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

...when you're driving home from dinner out, enjoying the scenery, and happen to not only see the resemblance of soap in a cloud pattern, but turn and nonchalantly say to your travel mate, 'pretty sunset clouds, but my swirls incorporate better.'  Yeah, just happened.  I won't live this down, for some time, I'm sure.


----------



## hmlove1218

You talk to a misbehaving soap as you beat it into submission..


----------



## Bex1982

You run out of supplies and wonder if you can use the fats of an olive, 2 TBS oo, a cup of castor oil, and an old 1 oz jar of shea butter to make soap out of. 
Your soap making pyrex containers are better than anything you use to cook with. 
You don't even use a stick blender for any kind of food. 
You've never used a kitchen scale for food, it's strictly for soap. 
You find it fun to organize your oils and additives. 
You dream of soap. 
You're addicted to weird little squares that can foam ~ why do we care so much about soap? I keep asking myself that.


----------



## ocean_soul

I had another dream about soapmaking last night.  I remember playing with numbers of the different oils I was using in a recipe, tweaking it until I got it juuuuust right.  I also remember visiting the forum and reading some threads.  One person had bumped their thread (first posted 7 years ago?!?), apparently they never got an answer how soap high in Palm oil would perform?  

:Kitten Love: ?!?!?!!!!


----------



## SparksnFlash

...you have a week to move, you throw out every commercial soap you had in the back of the linen closet, the last thing you packed was your soap making stuff, and now you spend every spare minute on The Soap Making Forum!

 Really, I have to thank everyone on this forum.  I would be losing my (soap making) mind without all of you.


----------



## KristaY

Your daughter calls home from college and asks "what are you up to?" When you reply with "working on a new soap recipe" and she says "I KNEW you'd say something about soap!"

 When you used to email friends & family and attach adorable pics of your kids and pets, but now attach photos of your newest soap successes.

 When you forget to cook dinner because you're too busy cooking soap.

 Yes, all 3 of these happened to me today. As my family took it in stride, I guess it's not as unordinary as I think! (In my house, anyway, lol) :lolno:


----------



## navigator9

When you've been making soap for years, but something new, like brine soap, has you lying awake at night, thinking about which molds you'll use, which fragrance you'll add...should you color? Maybe some activated charcoal? It never gets old!


----------



## Bex1982

When you're down at the beach and you should be enjoying the WATER maybe, or hummm.... The beautiful view. But you don't see any of that because you're too busy looking for wood/sticks and thinking about how you could incorporate that in to some kind of soap display.


----------



## Jeanea

When you get disgusted because you're up to date on your soaping videos and can't make more soap because the racks are full.


----------



## SparksnFlash

Tienne said:


> When this makes sense to you and it's all you need to know;
> 
> 15% CO, 85% OO, 5% SF, 20g FO ppo, CPOP.



:lolno:  So true.  I'm a 911 Dispatcher in the other part of my life, and have people make and/or decipher complete sentences with 10 codes too.


----------



## Ruthie

When you really want to go see your team members who will be working in their classrooms today (we all teach pre-K)  BUT you have an order of fragrance oils arriving today, and MUST be home for that!


----------



## Amber123

*See clothes people wear and think soap design*

It's like every time I see someone wearing a patterned shirt or dress I will think ..hmmm..that would be a pretty soap


----------



## Bex1982

You eat lunch by the drying rack so you can spend quality time with them (soap). 

You squeeze/hardness test a bar from each batch at least twice a day. 

You're eating desert and suddenly wonder what cool whip soap would be like


----------



## Bex1982

Jeanea said:


> When you get disgusted because you're up to date on your soaping videos and can't make more soap because the racks are full.



Mine just start creeping in to other rooms.. :???:


----------



## Dorymae

When you start "making deals" with yourself just to get anything else done.

Example:  "When you finish the dishes and do a load of laundry then you can try that new colorant."

" After you return the book to the library and go to the dump, then you can make those 2 loaves that need to be done."

"No soap making forums until you vacuum the house!"

I swear I wouldn't get anything done but soap if I didn't restrain myself.


----------



## Bex1982

Dorymae said:


> When you start "making deals" with yourself just to get anything else done.
> 
> Example:  "When you finish the dishes and do a load of laundry then you can try that new colorant."
> 
> " After you return the book to the library and go to the dump, then you can make those 2 loaves that need to be done."
> 
> "No soap making forums until you vacuum the house!"
> 
> I swear I wouldn't get anything done but soap if I didn't restrain myself.


 
Totally. I always "have" to do the dishes before I'm "allowed" to make soap. I have to remind myself not to forget to make dinner because that's more important than soap.


----------



## jules92207

You come and read about other crazy soapers so you feel better about your own tendencies.


----------



## CaraBou

You are excited to see & buy seal oil soap instead of thinking "aww poor seal!"


----------



## Miha Engblom

When you have soap to use for 100 years forward....


----------



## Seawolfe

When guests aren't allowed to leave the house without an allotment of soap, because I need that space!


----------



## Miha Engblom

when you have to dump 10 pounds + of experiments in the trash....


----------



## dneruck

When it becomes contagious and your daughter (who'd rather bake than soap) says "ooh I can't wait till you cut that one!" Lol


----------



## Jeanea

Dorymae said:


> When you start "making deals" with yourself just to get anything else done.
> 
> Example:  "When you finish the dishes and do a load of laundry then you can try that new colorant."
> 
> " After you return the book to the library and go to the dump, then you can make those 2 loaves that need to be done."
> 
> "No soap making forums until you vacuum the house!"
> 
> I swear I wouldn't get anything done but soap if I didn't restrain myself.



I do the same thing. I lost control once and forgot to make dinner...:what:


----------



## Amber123

When you start saying soap instead of soup or any other 4 letter s word...oops..soap brain.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

Amber123 said:


> When you start saying soap instead of soup or any other 4 letter s word...oops..soap brain.






Lol.  DH has taken to calling me soap for brains!  In a cute sense, of course.  I haven't gotten so far gone that I've replaced all my s words, yet, but I've been caught saying soaper instead super, a few times.


----------



## Shalisk

"When you contribute to a list of 'you know you are a soaper when' lists."


----------



## Jeanea

When you feel like you cheated on the soap by going out and having a good time.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee

When you go out to eat, and ask your partner to get dessert to go, not to eat but rather to use as your next soap model. The baklava was so pretty!  ::cringe::


----------



## katsntx

LOLOL  I've had the same thought!!


----------



## Ruthie

When you can't get dressed in the morning until you do a load of laundry.  You knew last night you were out of clean u-wear, but were too busy messing with your soaps!


----------



## summerflyy

... you would talk about soaps for an hour straight when someone ask why you like to make soaps and then proceed to tell them everything about soaps.


----------



## jules92207

when you have to work really hard to not talk about soap too much at a new job cause your trying to make a good impression so they decide to keep you (its a temp job with possibilities).

when you have to reluctantly use office soap again in the bathroom and wonder if you can get away with bringing your own soap to work and keep it on the DL...


----------



## lenarenee

jules92207 said:


> when you have to work really hard to not talk about soap too much at a new job cause your trying to make a good impression so they decide to keep you (its a temp job with possibilities).
> 
> when you have to reluctantly use office soap again in the bathroom and wonder if you can get away with bringing your own soap to work and keep it on the DL...


 
Well now I don't feel so weird, because...

I use an empty Altoids tin and put the small pieces of soap to carry in my purse. All it takes is one restaurant/library/etc. hand washing with that  generic liquid pink stuff to ruin my skin for the next two days. 

I swear that nasty stuff could peel varnish off the floor with one swipe!


----------



## grayceworks

jules92207 said:


> when you have to work really hard to not talk about soap too much at a new job cause your trying to make a good impression so they decide to keep you (its a temp job with possibilities).
> 
> when you have to reluctantly use office soap again in the bathroom and wonder if you can get away with bringing your own soap to work and keep it on the DL...



I just took a bunch of little squares of soap ends to work along with two simple little wooden soap dishes, and put them at the two sinks in the ladies bathroom. Each dish holds about 6 different little sample cubes. Everyone loves it, and I've started having requests for some of them. And then the guys got jealous, and I had to give them soap samples for their bathroom too lol!


----------



## Mandarin

When you have insomnia and instead of counting sheep, you count soap bars- all of the different kinds that you have made over the years.


----------



## neeners

jules92207 said:


> when you have to work really hard to not talk about soap too much at a new job cause your trying to make a good impression so they decide to keep you (its a temp job with possibilities).
> 
> when you have to reluctantly use office soap again in the bathroom and wonder if you can get away with bringing your own soap to work and keep it on the DL...



yep...I've done this before.....  i brought a small bar.  i think next time I'm going to make shavings with a peeler so i can just smuggled a soap shaving into the washroom as opposed to having a whole thing to have to fiddle with in the washroom.....


----------



## summerflyy

grayceworks said:


> I just took a bunch of little squares of soap ends to work along with two simple little wooden soap dishes, and put them at the two sinks in the ladies bathroom. Each dish holds about 6 different little sample cubes. Everyone loves it, and I've started having requests for some of them. And then the guys got jealous, and I had to give them soap samples for their bathroom too lol!



Wow ! That's great ! Though I have to say that I wish my family members are as enthusiastic about this ... None of them would use the bar soaps I made so I ended up using them myself ! But there's only one me and so many of the soaps....


----------



## leapinglizards

You come home from work and order a pizza because you don't want to cook.  And while you are waiting for it to arrive you "cook" a batch of soap!


----------



## katsntx

... you name your twins, Castille and Bastile  :roll:


----------



## jesfayven

hmlove1218 said:


> When you're eating at the Mexican restaurant and almost make the comment that the cheese dip is at trace..



OMG, this literally had me laughing for awhile.  I like this post :razz:


----------



## AustinStraight

When you have enough soap to wash the entirety of the world population, and keep making more...


----------



## jules92207

AustinStraight said:


> When you have enough soap to wash the entirety of the world population, and keep making more...



Oh my gosh, right?! I am running out of space and I just keep making more.


----------



## Miha Engblom

one makes fancy brownies.....and the next thing is to post the picture


----------



## Saponista

Those look amazing, what a clever idea.


----------



## kylie_au

This may not fit really well here, BUT, since it is abundantly clear I wont get to make soap today, I did the next best thing.
I made a " in the pot" choc caramel swirl cake for school lunches :-D


----------



## kylie_au

Lol, I just saw the swirl brownies, much prettier than my cake.


----------



## jade-15

When you are stick-blending your soup and looking for trace....
Eventually you realise it's just soup and it won't trace.


----------



## Jencat

When you come home from dinner out on date night and you and DH flop down on the sofa to plan the next batch of soap, check out soap molds online and flip through a soap book to look at swirling techniques.


----------



## seven

when you can't sleep coz of a soap you want to replicate!


----------



## neeners

When you get excited that you found 3kgs of lye at the hardware store in a small town along your road trip route, buy it, and have had it in the trunk for days. Lol

Btw - the only reason we went into the hardware store was to look for lye....


----------



## jules92207

neeners said:


> When you get excited that you found 3kgs of lye at the hardware store in a small town along your road trip route, buy it, and have had it in the trunk for days. Lol
> 
> Btw - the only reason we went into the hardware store was to look for lye....



LOL - that is awesome! 

Can't pay all your bills but still buy soap supplies. Bills can wait.


----------



## dillsandwitch

when you sit here and read all 17 pages and think "Yep that is me" hehehehehe


----------



## soapandco

Everything you see can be turned into soaps


----------



## Corinne

You are up at 12:55am on the day of a college final, posting and reading about SOAP. (This is legitimately me right now.)


----------



## Sagebrush

When you catch a glimpse of a blob of spilled melted ice cream cake (chocolate and vanilla) and take a second look to see if it made a swirl worth duplicating


----------



## Sagebrush

When my son refers to ice cube trays as "ice molds"...and they're not even silicone!


----------



## Shalisk

When you make a post in a thread like this to bump it to the top in hopes of more replies.


----------



## Claudia

When you talk to each new soap and tell them how beautiful they are...


----------



## kitterz

When you think about quitting your job every single day so that you can stay home and make soap. . . .then you realize you need your job to afford your addiction!!


----------



## jules92207

When you're watching the Disney Channel with your kids and they show the Faeries harassing Tinkerbell to make "Red" for the fall leaves and you start to feel her frustration as she just can't get it right... so familiar.


----------



## Amber123

When you plan a romantic weekend based on locations you can visit soap supply stores  lol true story this weekend!


----------



## Natural20

When you dream all night about experimenting different soap recipes and you have an epiphany.  You wake up because you can't wait to try it for real...


----------



## Kittie

You spend $40 on 2 Olive Oil gallon cans, and the husband looks at you and says, "Aren't you going to buy any food?" Ha!


----------



## PUREAnticipation

... you go on a week-long business trip, driving 13 hours each way rather than flying, so you can bring along your soaping supplies and make soap in your hotel room in the evenings. I made SEVEN batches that week!


----------



## dixiedragon

PUREAnticipation said:


> ... you go on a week-long business trip, driving 13 hours each way rather than flying, so you can bring along your soaping supplies and make soap in your hotel room in the evenings. I made SEVEN batches that week!


 
I think you win.


----------



## jules92207

Holy cow, soaping in a hotel room takes the prize for sure.


----------



## katsntx

Ditto what Dixie said, "you win!"


----------



## Susie

Yep, win for sure!


----------



## Sagebrush

Wow! That is awesome


----------



## cgawlik

Seawolfe said:


> When you heap guests and friends with soaps because you need the room to store more soap...



Or when you have to move all your clothes out of the closet and put them in piles in laundry baskets bc you need more space to cure.. 
True story my bf wants to kill me


----------



## PUREAnticipation

dixiedragon said:


> I think you win.



Thanks, dixiedragon!


----------



## lyssamahrie

When you et excited by a not quite perfectly layered bar (the rest are all perfect) because it an excuse to put it directly in the shower!


----------



## Earthen_Step

When you laugh hysterically at this thread.

When you agree with 50%+ of statements posted on this thread.

When mostly what you talk about is soap and one other subject.

When you wake up at 5 in the morning and get excited because you have time to do soapy things before everyone wakes up!

I should take a nap before everyone wakes up...


----------



## goji_fries

I thnk we're all on this level. That's why we're here.


----------



## Dahila

when u dream that you making soap getting the trace and then wake up, and look around..........where is the soap?


----------



## bjbarrick

You know you're a crazy soap person when... As soon as you get the keys to your new house, you run in and pick out which room is going to be your soap room and start planning at that exact moment how you want it to look. 

True story. Hubby and I just bought a house in June and that was the first thing I did. Lol


----------



## Ruthie

bjbarrick said:


> You know you're a crazy soap person when... As soon as you get the keys to your new house, you run in and pick out which room is going to be your soap room and start planning at that exact moment how you want it to look.
> 
> True story. Hubby and I just bought a house in June and that was the first thing I did. Lol



Yes, I understand!  We bought a house a year ago last month, and "that room" was a requirement!  It still does not "look" as I would eventually want, but it sure functions as a great soap room!


----------



## bjbarrick

Ruthie said:


> Yes, I understand!  We bought a house a year ago last month, and "that room" was a requirement!  It still does not "look" as I would eventually want, but it sure functions as a great soap room!




Lol, mine is coming along. Our house is a fixer upper, so we are still working on getting it fixed up before we can move in. I've been working on painting my soap room the past couple times we've went. The walls are mint green on the top and chocolate brown on the bottom. The ceiling will be mint green and I'm not sure how the floor will be done yet. Can't wait to get moved in and start using it lol.


----------



## houseofwool

When you are gleeful when 2 orders of EO's arrive on the same day. 

Tomorrow I am heading to Sam's club for olive oil and then I am making another couple of batches of my best sellers.


----------



## Ruthie

bjbarrick said:


> Lol, mine is coming along. Our house is a fixer upper, so we are still working on getting it fixed up before we can move in. I've been working on painting my soap room the past couple times we've went. The walls are mint green on the top and chocolate brown on the bottom. The ceiling will be mint green and I'm not sure how the floor will be done yet. Can't wait to get moved in and start using it lol.



OOOHHHH!  Chocolate mint!  Sounds yummy!  We certainly could have made more repairs to our fixer-upper before we moved in.  But I am too much of a penny pincher to pay rent AND a house payment.  That detracts from my soap supply order money!


----------



## bjbarrick

Ruthie said:


> OOOHHHH!  Chocolate mint!  Sounds yummy!  We certainly could have made more repairs to our fixer-upper before we moved in.  But I am too much of a penny pincher to pay rent AND a house payment.  That detracts from my soap supply order money!




Lol our rent isn't very high. Our house payment is only $300 a month too, which will be paid off in 2018. A friend of my husband's owned it and he just couldn't take care of it anymore, so we got it for $12,800. It has been gutted for the most part, but it really doesn't bother me because we can make it exactly how we want it


----------



## shunt2011

When you set out to make  2-10 lb batches of soap and make a mistake and add the amount of coconut that should have been the OO and end up with a 5 gallon bucket full and are excited you get to make more soap.  That is after you have a Kitten Love moment when you realize you made a mistake and then have to have help to fix the error.  Happy soaping day for me.


----------



## goji_fries

When the coconut milk that was supposed to be used for dinner ends up in a batch, juss sayin'. :crazy:


----------



## jules92207

ba ha ha... ^^^THAT!

I just reformulated my two basic recipes to use regular olive oil since I ran out of pomace. Usually that is only for cooking but as I have the two huge jugs from Costco... wellll...


----------



## Pixar

.....you can't wait to pour the soap in the molds and forget to put in the scent....


----------



## SassyKat6181

Your stick blender dies.  Yup -just happened!


----------



## neeners

oh no!  that's sad.  hope you weren't in the middle of mixing soap batter.....


----------



## SassyKat6181

sure was!  Had to hand whisk for about 5 mins.  Good thing I have nice forearm muscles from milking my goats. Lol


----------



## jules92207

I have a back up blender cause I always fear that exact thing!


----------



## goji_fries

I have two back upS no kidding


----------



## Ruthie

You know you're a crazy soap person when you have more back-ups for soaping than for cooking.


----------



## neeners

When you take time out of your day to meet with a wood worker so he can make a soap mold to your exact specifications. Yep.....I like the size of soap my old mold made, so I had to stick to it......


----------



## jules92207

When you burn your thumb on the toaster, forget about it, then later wonder where that red welt came from and did you touch any soaps or work with lye today? Yup, second time I did that now.


----------



## TeresaT

You do hot process because you can't wait for the cure to try it out.  You have "samples" in the kitchen & bathroom sinks AND the showers.  You've only been doing this for six weeks, have already spent more than a house payment on your supplies and are looking at drying racks right now...  I can't believe it's only been six weeks.  Seriously!?


----------



## DeeAnna

...my beloved stepson stops by as much to raid my soap stash as he does to visit with his Dad and me.


----------



## jules92207

Me too DeeAnna! My stepdaughters have never contacted me so much as when I started giving them soaps. Win win!


----------



## DeeAnna

Yes, defintely a win-win -- I love it!


----------



## lisamaliga

I can't count how many bars of soap are in the shower because some of them are old, others are sample size, and a few of them are from other soapers. Also, I forget which bar was which once they get small.


----------



## not_ally

You are too lazy to put on clothes/go to the grocery store and buy stuff for dinner and are sitting down to your bowl of Fruit Loops when you remember you mean to make cucumber soap in the morning and realize you are out of cucumber. And then when you get to the store, everything you see makes you wonder how it would work in soap.  Has anyone tried cream cheese in soap?  JK, kind of.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns

When you husband says "You use the oven more for soap than cooking"


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres

When your Facebook friends start asking "is that edible or is that soap?" when you post a picture of your latest soap creation.


----------



## Unlimabun

When you discover you have hidden OCD tendencies because you've begun checking tracking numbers of supply shipments at least 10 times a day to see if the status has changed!


----------



## WillowBotanicals

SeldomSeenAcres said:


> When your Facebook friends start asking "is that edible or is that soap?" when you post a picture of your latest soap creation.



I actually took some small samples to a client's office the other day and one of the girls actually ATE one - even though I had clearly offered them to her as soap! :shock::shock::shock:  She said it was horrible.  Well, duh, it was SOAP!


----------



## DeeAnna

You know you're a crazy soap person when...

... a good friend offers you a sack of frozen beef fat and you are so overjoyed at the prospect of finally being able to soap with tallow that you give her a hug and do a happy dance.


----------



## jules92207

...when your husband threatens to join the soap making forum so he can harass me to spend time with him and stop posting about soap...

I'll have to join his fishing forum then to get even.


----------



## snappyllama

When you blow your monthly hobby budget three times over in the month getting a ton of FOs, a new mold, and some more micas only to realize you totally forgot to buy the most important thing... lye. Oh well, it gave me a excuse to make *one* more order.  Here's hoping the lyeguy ships quickly/discreetly...  Thank goodness my husband doesn't pay attention to the paypal account. :shh:

Also, I can sneak in the actual oils I use from a local place... no telltale delivery box!


----------



## Lynusann

...when you start a side SIDE hustle to support your soaping side hustle....


----------



## jules92207

Oh snappy, I'm only grateful the boxes come in sparingly. That's the only good thing about some of the vendors taking their sweet time shipping things out. Hubby has no idea how often I really am ordering and let's me pick my moment to throw in, "oh by the way I ordered some more of that fragrance you like..."


----------



## DeeAnna

... when your husband realizes you haven't had much "me" time lately and lovingly suggests "Go make some soap" to make your life a bit brighter. 

For the record ... I took him at his word and made 3 batches!


----------



## jules92207

DeeAnna, our hubby's must be on the same wave length. So relate.


----------



## commoncenz

Lynusann said:


> ...when you start a side SIDE hustle to support your soaping side hustle....



This is funny to me because I've been doing some extra handyman work this summer and that $$ has pretty much gone to soaping supplies. Well, what the kids don't wheedle out of me. 

Reminds me of when I was a teen cutting lawns and whatnot in order to save up for that first car


----------



## commoncenz

While doing handyman work on a house going on the market, you are required to clean out the house prior to actually fixing what needs fixing and you run across an old wood cabinet with drawers like this and you think to yourself "SCORE! MOLDS!" (btw, there were 3 of the large drawers and 4 of the small ones)


----------



## galaxyMLP

I had this exact thought today looking at the boxes in the box bin at work and thinking to myself "hmm, would any of those be good for soap?" I think I'm starting to go a little kookoo


----------



## JayJay

..... When you've been a workaholic your entire adult life, but now you think about ditching work in the middle of the day in order to go make soap. You want to make it RIGHT NOW. You just know you will feel better if you could just make another batch. You try to figure out a way to fit it into the day without neglecting something major.  But then your day is so hectic that you end up collapsing in your bed at night exhausted and completely broken down. And out of all the unfortunate events of the day, not getting to make soap ends up being the biggest regret.


----------



## lionprincess00

You walk into Kroger to pick up steaks, and the kind woman in the meat department asks you immediately, "you need some fat?", and then runs to the butcher to get ya some!


----------



## TeresaT

WillowBotanicals said:


> I actually took some small samples to a client's office the other day and one of the girls actually ATE one - even though I had clearly offered them to her as soap! :shock::shock::shock:  She said it was horrible.  Well, duh, it was SOAP!



You can't change stupid...


----------



## commoncenz

Got an email today from a crazy cousin (we all have them) talking about UFO's. I immediately thought "what fragrance oil supplier is abbreviated UFO?". I guess maybe I'm the "crazy cousin" now. :shock:


----------



## Sagebrush

When you tell your 6-year-old son that you're going to make soap and he asks "cold process or hot process?"


----------



## not_ally

That is really, really sweet.  What a good listener


----------



## Sagebrush

not_ally said:


> That is really, really sweet.  What a good listener




He really absorbs more than I think sometimes


----------



## not_ally

They are little sponges, it is a bit scary.  My sister's kids did a questionnaire recently about their mom, it was pretty funny and revealing how different their answers were.  Kid no. 2, despite the scariness of the answers , is the funniest, cutest, smartest little monster on earth.  This is a teeny sampling, but it was amazing how different they are ...

Eg:  What is your mom's favorite food?  Answer kid no. 1:  Oysters on the half shell at "x" restaurant.  Answer kid no. 2:  I don't know.  

What do you like best about your mom?  Kid no. 1:  when we read and listen to music together.  Kid no. 2:  when she listens to what I tell her to do.

They are just so great and funny ....


----------



## Sagebrush

not_ally said:


> They are little sponges, it is a bit scary.  My sister's kids did a questionnaire recently about their mom, it was pretty funny and revealing how different their answers were.  Kid no. 2, despite the scariness of the answers , is the funniest, cutest, smartest little monster on earth.  This is a teeny sampling, but it was amazing how different they are ...
> 
> Eg:  What is your mom's favorite food?  Answer kid no. 1:  Oysters on the half shell at "x" restaurant.  Answer kid no. 2:  I don't know.
> 
> What do you like best about your mom?  Kid no. 1:  when we read and listen to music together.  Kid no. 2:  when she listens to what I tell her to do.
> 
> They are just so great and funny ....




Ha ha!!! That's great!


----------



## grumpy_owl

When a friend is describing some of the fun cakes he likes to bake, like ombre, hidden rainbow, camo, pumpkin cheesecake, chocolate cherry, and all you can think is "I did that/want to do that in soap."


----------



## gigisiguenza

The answers on this thread have me cracking up LOL


----------



## JayJay

When you are sitting in a meeting at work, feeling a little stressed. You open your phone to take a look at the picture that you took last night of your soap. The sight of your soaps makes you smile and you feel better.


----------



## Sonya-m

When you feel offended that a friend has purchased soap from Lush for her holiday instead of taking one of the many soaps you've thrust upon her!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Sonya-m said:


> When you feel offended that a friend has purchased soap from Lush for her holiday instead of taking one of the many soaps you've thrust upon her!!!




Amen to that!


----------



## jules92207

OMG YES! My girlfriend who TAUGHT me how to make soap used up all mine I gave her at Christmas and then proceeded to go to Lush instead of making more or asking me for some more! What is that all about?!


----------



## not_ally

I wouldn't be insulted by that Jules, if she actually makes soap herself and still went to Lush, she must be a hard-core Lushie.  Or there is just something wrong with her


----------



## galaxyMLP

I have a very good friend (best friend, really) who won't use my soap. She will buy Irish spring and bath and body works but won't use my soap. Not going to lie. It bothers me alot.  And she talks about the other bath products she buys. Excitedly...


----------



## kchaystack

galaxyMLP said:


> I have a very good friend (best friend, really) who won't use my soap. She will buy Irish spring and bath and body works but won't use my soap. Not going to lie. It bothers me alot.  And she talks about the other bath products she buys. Excitedly...



I don't know if I could call that person a friend.  Maybe acquaintance is a better word.

ETA:  Have you asked her why she won't use your soap?


----------



## commoncenz

galaxyMLP said:


> I have a very good friend (best friend, really) who won't use my soap. She will buy Irish spring and bath and body works but won't use my soap. Not going to lie. It bothers me alot.  And she talks about the other bath products she buys. Excitedly...



Sounds like you have a friend that is a little jealous that you have a skill that she would like to have. She's definitely being passive-aggressive about it.


----------



## not_ally

Galaxy, I agree there is something up there.  That is just kind of mean, at minimum extremely thoughtless.


----------



## galaxyMLP

Yes, I'm not really sure what's up with it. I've given her soaps/asked her what her favorite scent is and she just doesn't seem to want the soaps. Even when I give them to her, they sit there and she uses other stuff instead. 

She did say when she was a kid that she used to eat soap so maybe my soaps remind her of that? I'm not really sure. She also doesn't tell other people about my soaps like most of my family and even other acquaintances. It's a little weird...


----------



## kchaystack

galaxyMLP said:


> Yes, I'm not really sure what's up with it. I've given her soaps/asked her what her favorite scent is and she just doesn't seem to want the soaps. Even when I give them to her, they sit there and she uses other stuff instead.
> 
> She did say when she was a kid that she used to eat soap so maybe my soaps remind her of that? I'm not really sure. She also doesn't tell other people about my soaps like most of my family and even other acquaintances. It's a little weird...



You need to ask her point blank.  She might not realize how upsetting it is.  If she is a good friend you should be able to tell her how you feel without it being a dramatic event.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I know I really should. I'm bad at that kind of stuff. Thank you for saying this to me. I'll try to bring it up maybe this weekend. I'll wait till after my birthday though. I  don't think she knows that it bothers me...


----------



## kumudini

My best friend initially didn't think much of my soaping but I gave her some anyway, probably the only reason she used them was that she knows how picky I'm with my ingredients and recipes in general AND she heard my other friend say good things about my soaps. She now uses only my soaps, doesn't ever want to run out and even requested that I try to make bubble bath for her kids. She doesn't want freebies though, so she does some soap goods shopping for me. And she and her hubby give me a feedback pretty consistently.


----------



## jules92207

not_ally said:


> I wouldn't be insulted by that Jules, if she actually makes soap herself and still went to Lush, she must be a hard-core Lushie.  Or there is just something wrong with her



Well I was the one that got her hooked on Lush, so my fault really, and there really isn't any hard feelings about it I just think she's crazy.


----------

